# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > مقاله: تاثیر SSL بر سئو

## ez_host

SSL-impacts-on-SEO - 1.jpg
*آیا SSL در سئو و رتبه بندی سایت تاثیر دارد؟
*
گوگل می گوید امنیت و حفظ حریم خصوصی کاربران همیشه برای آنها یک اولویت مهم است. بنابراین موتورهای جستجو بزرگ در سال ۲۰۱۴  اعلام کردند که استفاده از پروتکل HTTPS برای پیاده سازی یک ارتباط امن و پیشرفته را به عنوان یکی از پارامترهای افزایش رتبه سایت در نظر میگیرند. هنگامی که یک SSL در یک وب سرور نصب می شود پروتکل HTTPS را فعال می کند و امکان اتصال امن از وب سرور به مرورگر را فراهم می کند.گوگل در سال ۲۰۱۴ از الگوریتم های به روز شده در سراسر اینترنت به نفع وب سایت هایی که دارای پروتکل HTTPS هستند استفاده کرد. سایت هایی که از این پروتکل استفاده می کردند افزایش رتبه جزئی را تجربه کردند. اما گوگل نشان داد که ممکن است این سیگنال را در آینده تقویت کند.با توجه به این که تنها ۱% از وب سایتها از SSL استفاده می کنند، برای دیده شدن در صفحه اول گوگل، همواره رقابت برای حفظ و رسیدن به این جایگاه وجود دارد و برای این جایگاه باید از ارتباطات امن استفاده کرد و همواره سایت هایی که ارتباطات امن دارند از طرف موتورهای جست و جو بیشتر به کاربران پیشنهاد می شود.

*مزایای استفاده از گواهینامه SSL*

*افزایش سئو و رنک وبسایت در گوگل**افزایش امنیت سایت با استفاده از پروتکل HTTPS**اعتماد سازی بیشتر سایت برای کاربران و در نتیجه فروش بیشتر**تشخیص هویت سایت توسط سایر موتورهای جستجو*
*
معایب استفاده از گواهینامه SSL*

*هزینه تهیه و استفاده از SSL*

به طور معمول اگر شما بخواهید از *گواهی SSL DV* معتبر استفاده کنید و برای اینکه بخواهید دامین اصلی و تمام ساب دامین های خود را به HTTPS منتقل کنید باید SSL DV از نوع Wildcard تهیه کنید که قیمت بسیار بالایی دارد. اما مفتحریم اعلام کنیم ایزی هاست از *ارزان ترین ارائه دهندگان SSL* در ایران بوده و می توانید گواهینامه SSL خود را ارزان تر از همیشه و ارزان تر از هر جا، از ایزی هاست تهیه بفرمایید. 
همچنین با *خرید هاست* مورد نیاز خود از ایزی هاست، می توانید بر روی آن یک *گواهینامه SSL رایگان* نیز دریافت نمایید.
*
نیاز به دانش فنی برای نصب و راه اندازی SSL*

برای نصب اس اس ال (SSL) نیاز به دانش فنی خوبی می باشد تا نصب آن بدون مشکلات احتمالی آن انجام شود. اما مشتریان ایزی هاست نگران این موضوع نیستند. چرا که در هاست های ایزی هاست مکانیزمی طراحی شده تا مشتریان بتوانند تنها با چند کلیک و به راحتی تمام گواهی SSL خود را نصب نمایند.  تیم پشتیبانی ایزی هاست همواره این آمادگی را دارد تا نصب SSL را برای شما انجام دهد و دیگر نگرانی نداشته باشید.

*افت سرعت بارگذاری سایت*

همانطور که می دانید پروتکل HTTPS اطلاعات را بین کاربر و سرور رمز گذاری می کند به همین دلیل سایت شما نسبت به قبل کمی دیرتر لود می شود. البته این مشکل بیشتر از سمت کاربران ایرانی گزارش شده که متأسفانه نشان از ضعف زیرساخت اینترنت کشور دارد که امیدواریم این مشکل نیز به طور کامل برطرف گردد.

*اعطاء سخت SSL به سایت های ایرانی*

متأسفانه تحریم ها، در این زمینه هم برای وبسایت های ایرانی مشکلاتی ایجاد کرده است که ایرانیان را از داشتن اینترنتی امن محروم میکند.به عنوان مثال وبسایت های با دامنه های غیر IR (مانند دات کام) می توانند از Comodo اس اس ال تهیه نمایند اما این شرکت برای دامنه های IR گواهینامه SSL صادر نمی کند. اما خوشبختانه با هماهنگی های انجام شده فی‌مابین ایزی هاست و طرف *صادرکننده گواهینامه SSL* خود در لهستان (Certum)، این مشکل برای وبسایت های ایرانی با دامین .ir از بین رفته و اکنون وبسایت های ایرانی می توانند گواهینامه SSL از نوع EV با نوار سبز رنگ و به نام شرکت ثبتی خود در ایران دریافت کنند.

*نتیجه گیری:* رتبه بندی بهتر می تواند به ترافیک بیشتری منجر شود. همچنین هنگامی که کاربران جستجو می کنند، ممکن است یک سایت امن را به عنوان یک سیگنال اعتماد و اعتبار مشاهده کنند و بر روی آن وب سایت بیش از یک سایت غیر امن دیگر کلیک کنند، در نتیجه، نرخ بازدید از سایت شما افزایش می یابد.
بر اساس یک نظر سنجی ۸۴% کاربران در زمان خرید اینترنتی در صورتی که با یک سایت نا امن مواجه شوند از خرید خود منصرف می شوند.

منبع: ایزی هاست

----------

